# I Haven't Been Online For Awhile...



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

So I just noticed the new political forum...

BobM you must be in heaven. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

No, but I plan on coming up there again this fall and will be in heaven when I cross the ND line :beer: again with my 6 smiling shorthairs. And yes I do like the political discussion without getting in the way.


----------

